# RAM Mac Mini 2012 CL9, CL10 ou CL11 ????



## enlex (29 Mars 2013)

Bonjour a tous et toutes

Je souhaite rajouter de la Ram sur mon mac mini 2012.

Apple permet 16 Go de mémoire SDRAM DDR3 à 1 600 MHz (2 x 8 Go) pour ce model.

Par contre lorsque je vais sur pas mal de site tel macway, rue montgallet et autre je trouve bien ce type de ram moins cher que sur l'Apple store mais avec des informations différentes et donc des prix différents.

Pour le mac mini 2012, il faut de la mémoire

Type	DDR3
Format	So-Dimm
Norme	PC3-12800 - 1600 Mhz
Fréquence	1600 Mhz
Capacité	16 Gio

pour le booster au maximum.

Je sais que MACWAY est bien reconnu des utilisateurs Apple mais je suis habitué a des marques tels que CORSAIR, DANELEC etc bref les références MACWAY me sont inconnues ...


donc mon SOUCCIS est que je vois CL9, CL10, CL11 que dois je prendre ??? au juste SVP ...  http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/comparer,memoire-vive,103,1,1,1,153=730,154=15840,155=eq1600,156=eq16384,214=272Cordialement merci d avance ....


----------



## pierre22 (29 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Macway est en effet très sérieux et très fiable, ma recherche pour votre mac mini 2012 donne des résultats correspondant bien au normes de votre mac : http://www.macway.com/fr/category/21/memoire


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

 tu peux aussi aller voir chez Crucial : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/drammemory.aspx


----------



## enlex (29 Mars 2013)

pierre22 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Macway est en effet très sérieux et très fiable, ma recherche pour votre mac mini 2012 donne des résultats correspondant bien au normes de votre mac : http://www.macway.com/fr/category/21/memoire



Merci pour la contribution mais :
Que veux dire CL 9, 10 ou 11 pour la ram, car il n'y aucune information la dessus sur la ram macway... La est ma question car d'autres marque comme corsair, crucial etc affiche cette information sur leur mémoire.


----------



## pierre22 (29 Mars 2013)

C'est simplement parce qu'il s'agit de marques différentes


----------



## enlex (29 Mars 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> tu peux aussi aller voir chez Crucial : http://www.crucial.fr/eu/store/drammemory.aspx



Crucial propose une référence est c'est de la CL11, je vais sûrement opter pour de la ram CL11 ... 2x8Go


Macway ne donne pas d'information la dessus malheureusement 


Je vais aller voir sur des comparateurs de prix en CL11


Merci pour votre contribution ...mais je veux bien si quelqu'un connait la différence entre  CL 9, 10 et 11 je suis preneur


----------



## subsole (29 Mars 2013)

enlex a dit:


> Merci pour la contribution mais :
> Que veux dire CL 9, 10 ou 11 pour la ram, car il n'y aucune information la dessus sur la ram macway... La est ma question car d'autres marque comme corsair, crucial etc affiche cette information sur leur mémoire.



 CL = CAS LATENCY, plus c'est bas plus c'est rapide.
Ça se mesure en ns. 
Le commun des mortels ne sent pas la différence.


Edit

Jette un oeil de ce côté ====> http://www.thetechrepository.com/showthread.php?t=160


----------



## iakiak (29 Mars 2013)

Va voir ce que j'ai écrit sur l'autre thread et sur Macbidouille.

Pour moi faut privilégier de la CL9. Et tant pis si elle est pas badgée Apple !!!

D'abord parce que les fabricants genre Crucial ou Kingston surtaxent de 10 ou 20% la ram "made for Apple".
En plus car ce sera systématiquement de la CL11 forcément moins rapide.

Ne pas oublier que le MacMini n'a pas de carte graphique dédiée et que donc la performance de la ram pourra influer sur les perfs graphiques.

Une RAM DDR3 à 1600MHz CL 11 c'est autour de 8000MB/S.
Avec une CL9 on peut espérer s'approcher de 9500-10000MB/S.

Les perfs graphiques s'améliorent de 10 bons % avec de la ram rapide.

Bref : Kingston HyperX, Corsair Vengeance


----------



## enlex (29 Mars 2013)

iakiak a dit:


> Va voir ce que j'ai écrit sur l'autre thread et sur Macbidouille.
> 
> Pour moi faut privilégier de la CL9. Et tant pis si elle est pas badgée Apple !!!
> 
> ...



Je me suis rabattu sur de la corsair vengeance en CL10 rue de Charenton car plus de CL9 au prix que je voulais. 

Pas besoin de CL11 pour avoir une perte de réactivité..

Merci a tous pour vos commentaire, aidés, informations etc

Ps : sur macbidouille, j'ai poste ma question sans réponse depuis une Semaine


----------



## iakiak (29 Mars 2013)

Super choix.
Je suis pas sur qu'il y ait une différence entre la vengeance CL9 et CL10 ?
Parfois les Kits CL10 à 16Go ont les mêmes références que les kits 8Go en CL9.

Désolé pour macbidouille, je ne vais que rarement sur le forum hardware. Faut dire que Macg est mieux foutu, en séparant les types de machines.


Je serai assez intéressé que tu fasses un petit bench (nova bench ou geekbench) avec ta Vengeance CL10...


----------

